# rangefinder



## WVHUNTER2009 (Jan 8, 2009)

can someone tell me the difference between a archers choice rangefinder and a archers choice max rangefinder? thanks


----------



## rkswyo (Jun 1, 2009)

I believe the Max goes to 200 yards and the display turns red in low light conditions.


----------



## WVHUNTER2009 (Jan 8, 2009)

thank you!!


----------

